# Anyone have a Boxwave cover?



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Does anyone have a Boxwave cover for their Kindle? Looks like they're only available for the K2, at least right now. They're similar to the amazon covers, use the hinges, but have a magnetic clasp and little cutouts on the back for the speakers.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

This is the first I have heard of these. They look nice except for the big logo on the front. I prefer the M-edge Go, more colors to choose from and corner straps to keep your K from moving around and reduce strain around the hinge area which has caused Kindles to crack. It is also very well padded. It is also only a $1 more and you get free shipping if you order through Amazon.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Oooo - I LIKE that ruby red patent leather.  Oh dear, I feel a fourth cover coming on (got the Kindle case, purple ROH Oberon has shipped, planning to buy at least one of the Trendy Digital covers for the Amazon cover, and now this.  And just a week ago I was agonizing over whether to buy a second cover.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

auntmarge said:


> Oooo - I LIKE that ruby red patent leather. Oh dear, I feel a fourth cover coming on (got the Kindle case, purple ROH Oberon has shipped, planning to buy at least one of the Trendy Digital covers for the Amazon cover, and now this. And just a week ago I was agonizing over whether to buy a second cover.


LOL I know how you feel


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

And FYI - Amazon quotes $28.95 + 9.10 shipping, no super saver shipping offered.  It is shipped from the manufacturer.  OTOH, if purchased from the Boxwave website, the price is the same and the shipping is $5.80 for standard shipping.  

And I ordered one!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

auntmarge said:


> And FYI - Amazon quotes $28.95 + 9.10 shipping, no super saver shipping offered. It is shipped from the manufacturer. OTOH, if purchased from the Boxwave website, the price is the same and the shipping is $5.80 for standard shipping.
> 
> And I ordered one!


please tell us how you like it


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Oooh, I like the Stealth Fiber Elite one - very carbon fiber-F1-ish!!!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Octochick said:


> This is the first I have heard of these. They look nice except for the big logo on the front.I prefer the M-edge Go, more colors to choose from and corner straps to keep your K from moving around and reduce strain around the hinge area which has caused Kindles to crack. It is also very well padded. It is also only a $1 more and you get free shipping if you order through Amazon.


Yeah, I wasn't wild about the logo, either. It's down to either this one or some kind of M-Edge (leaning toward the Go jacket), or just sticking with the OEM cover.



mistyd107 said:


> auntmarge said:
> 
> 
> > And FYI - Amazon quotes $28.95 + 9.10 shipping, no super saver shipping offered. It is shipped from the manufacturer. OTOH, if purchased from the Boxwave website, the price is the same and the shipping is $5.80 for standard shipping.
> ...


Yes, do!


----------



## shirubia (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha I got one too w/ an anti-glare.. Well see how it goes!


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I received this today and the hinge mechanism appears to be broken. The upper metal piece, which is pushed down when taking the Kindle out but which then snaps back up, is loose, and my Kindle came loose several times.  That spring action seems to be necessary to keep the Kindle in, so I'll have to call them tomorrow about it.

Bummer - the cover is really pretty and reminded me of why I liked the Amazon cover: very lightweight.  Hopefully it's just a bad unit and a replacement will work well.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

auntmarge said:


> I received this today and the hinge mechanism appears to be broken. The upper metal piece, which is pushed down when taking the Kindle out but which then snaps back up, is loose, and my Kindle came loose several times. That spring action seems to be necessary to keep the Kindle in, so I'll have to call them tomorrow about it.
> 
> Bummer - the cover is really pretty and reminded me of why I liked the Amazon cover: very lightweight. Hopefully it's just a bad unit and a replacement will work well.


Aunt Marge, did you order the Red patent one? Other than the hinge how did the rest look?


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

But this is the system, that caused cracked Kindle's.
The Go cover by Medge, at least has two corner straps on the back, so the Kindle stays put. And does not flip around, like it can in a, just hinge cover.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> But this is the system, that caused cracked Kindle's.
> The Go cover by Medge, at least has two corner straps on the back, so the Kindle stays put. And does not flip around, like it can in a, just hinge cover.


The hinge mechanism doesn't appear to be the same brand as Amazon's. Very similar, but there are little differences which make them distinguishable. I think if the top piece snapped back into place like Amazon's (and I'm assuming it does when working correctly) it will be OK. It did give me pause, though, and I checked the Kindle ASAP. I was also thankful it didn't drop out before I noticed the problem! I have been thinking of putting a tiny dot of thin velco, if I can find it, on my Kindle and the hinged Oberon, though, and I'll do the same thing when I get the replacement for this cover. I was showing my SIL the Oberon the other day and she tried to open it from the back and I had to grab it from her before it could break off the hinge.



F1Wild said:


> Aunt Marge, did you order the Red patent one? Other than the hinge how did the rest look?


It's gorgeous! Folds back nicely, light-weight like the Amazon, seemed well-made. The color was a little darker than I thought it would be, but monitors are always weird that way. I was very happy with it and look forward to a new one.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

This is the first time I heard of the Boxwave Cover. I need to go and get my haircut. I will check it out when I get home.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

auntmarge said:


> The hinge mechanism doesn't appear to be the same brand as Amazon's. Very similar, but there are little differences which make them distinguishable. I think if the top piece snapped back into place like Amazon's (and I'm assuming it does when working correctly) it will be OK. It did give me pause, though, and I checked the Kindle ASAP. I was also thankful it didn't drop out before I noticed the problem! I have been thinking of putting a tiny dot of thin velco, if I can find it, on my Kindle and the hinged Oberon, though, and I'll do the same thing when I get the replacement for this cover. I was showing my SIL the Oberon the other day and she tried to open it from the back and I had to grab it from her before it could break off the hinge.
> 
> It's gorgeous! Folds back nicely, light-weight like the Amazon, seemed well-made. The color was a little darker than I thought it would be, but monitors are always weird that way. I was very happy with it and look forward to a new one.


What about the quality?


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Of course I found this thread the day after I ordered the Marware Eco-Vue http://www.marware.com/PRODUCTS/Kindle-2/Eco-Vue-for-Kindle-2-0 If that doesn't suit my needs I'll have to look into this one. I like the hinge idea, but I'm not sure if the magnetic flap will work well. Currently I'm using the Trendy Digital MaxGuard http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0027VGXBU/ref=oss_T5_product but I've found that after a about two months my Kindle 2 is sliding out of the case, as well as some other minor dislikes with the overall design (5-way switch isn't accessible when in the case,etc.) 
By the way, exactly which cover did you get, auntmarge?


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> What about the quality?


It seems to me to be equivalent in quality to the Amazon K2 cover. Sturdy, nicely lined, lightweight, folds back easily.



suicidepact said:


> Of course I found this thread the day after I ordered the Marware Eco-Vue http://www.marware.com/PRODUCTS/Kindle-2/Eco-Vue-for-Kindle-2-0 If that doesn't suit my needs I'll have to look into this one. I like the hinge idea, but I'm not sure if the magnetic flap will work well. Currently I'm using the Trendy Digital MaxGuard http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0027VGXBU/ref=oss_T5_product but I've found that after a about two months my Kindle 2 is sliding out of the case, as well as some other minor dislikes with the overall design (5-way switch isn't accessible when in the case,etc.)
> By the way, exactly which cover did you get, auntmarge?


I bought the ruby patent leather. Beautiful. I've never had a magnetic flap before but it works well and doesn't go near the screen. I think it will work out better than the Amazon cover for keeping the Kindle safer.

BTW, I got an email back from them, and they are sending me a replacement as well as a shipping label for the old one.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Good news, thanks for the info.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

auntmarge said:


> It seems to me to be equivalent in quality to the Amazon K2 cover. Sturdy, nicely lined, lightweight, folds back easily.
> 
> I bought the ruby patent leather. Beautiful. I've never had a magnetic flap before but it works well and doesn't go near the screen. I think it will work out better than the Amazon cover for keeping the Kindle safer.
> 
> BTW, I got an email back from them, and they are sending me a replacement as well as a shipping label for the old one.


Sounds like they have decent customer service!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Sounds very nice!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

auntmarge said:


> BTW, I got an email back from them, and they are sending me a replacement as well as a shipping label for the old one.


That's disappointing that your hinges didn't work, but nice that they're sending you a replacement! Let us know how it works out.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Update:

Returned the first Boxwave cover because the upper hinge wouldn't stay "up" to lock in the Kindle.
Today, I got the replacement, went to put the Kindle in, and the bottom hinge snapped right off the base mechanism.  It didn't come loose, the metal snapped.

So disappointing, because it's really pretty, and I was looking forward to using it when the Oberon gets too heavy.  Luckily, I bought a barely-used Amazon cover on KB a few days ago, so although I cannibalized my old one to give the Oberon hinges, I'll still have a light-weight cover to use.

My opinion at this point is that the hinge units in the Boxwaves are inferior (DUH!).  They look thinner, and it's certainly been borne out by my 2 covers.  I'll let you all know what happens after I call them on Monday.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

auntmarge said:


> Update:
> 
> Returned the first Boxwave cover because the upper hinge wouldn't stay "up" to lock in the Kindle.
> Today, I got the replacement, went to put the Kindle in, and the bottom hinge snapped right off the base mechanism. It didn't come loose, the metal snapped.
> My opinion at this point is that the hinge unit in the Boxwaves are inferior (DUH!). They look thinner, and it's certainly been borne out by my 2 covers. I'll let you all know what happens after I call them on Monday.


THAT SUCKS!!!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Horrible news, sorry to hear it. I'm glad that I got the Marware  Vue, not that I'm gloating.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

suicidepact said:


> Horrible news, sorry to hear it. I'm glad that I got the Marware Vue, not that I'm gloating.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

auntmarge said:


> Update:
> 
> Returned the first Boxwave cover because the upper hinge wouldn't stay "up" to lock in the Kindle.
> Today, I got the replacement, went to put the Kindle in, and the bottom hinge snapped right off the base mechanism. It didn't come loose, the metal snapped.
> ...


OK, Boxwave wrote back and offered me a third cover or a refund, as well as some suggestions for how to put the Kindle in without causing stress to the hinges. I'm going to take the refund. The cover is beautiful, but I don't think they're listening to what I'm saying about the quality issue. The care shouldn't have to be with the hinge, and I've never been careful with the Amazon hinges. I would very much like to hear from anyone else who has bought one, to find out what their experience with the hinge has been. Was my problem as anomaly or not?


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

auntmarge said:


> OK, Boxwave wrote back and offered me a third cover or a refund, as well as some suggestions for how to put the Kindle in without causing stress to the hinges. I'm going to take the refund. The cover is beautiful, but I don't think they're listening to what I'm saying about the quality issue. The care shouldn't have to be with the hinge, and I've never been careful with the Amazon hinges. I would very much like to hear from anyone else who has bought one, to find out what their experience with the hinge has been. Was my problem as anomaly or not?


And just one more update - Boxwave has sent me a prepaid return label, so I'll get a full refund. Very nice of them - great customer service.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Talk about good news/bad news. It's funny to think they gave you instructions on how to insert the Kindle properly, but then again they have to put warnings on hot coffee cups now. Maybe in the future they'll come up with a better hinge and make sure they designate a different model number.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The boxwave is now selling for $9.95 - I am thinking that if the hinge doesnt work, then using the same velcro system as oberon does (3 large strips) should solve this problem, so assuming you can get the hinges in place, they will only as a security and not the main kindle holder.

I think the ruby patent looks gorgeous.


----------

